# Need For Speed Most Wanted Wie ihr die Grafik auf 2012 Niveau bringt



## rivalxstorm (15. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

naja ich bin wohl nicht der einzige Rennspiel Fan, der sich gerne ein Most Wanted 2 wünscht. So wird Most Wanted wieder richtig aufgepeppt und so geht es auch in full hd auflösung. Nehmt euch einfach 10 Minuten zeit und geht schritt für schritt meine Anleitung durch, ich habe es versucht möglichst einfach zu erklären


Ich habe lange rumgetüftelt und habe jetzt das Spiel durch neue Texturen, vergrößerte Map-Shadder, Realistische smoke mod, neues Lighting, etc. auf Niveau eines neuen Spieles gebracht.
Vorallem hat mich aufgeregt, dass man nur in 1280x1024 spielen kann, deswegen auch ein FULL HD 1080p mod.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Benutzte Mods​*
ENB: Dark enb most wanted.zip
 Modern Rockport 1.0 (2.0 coming soon) Textures+ Lighting :Modern Rockport 1.0 NFS MW By Dj Psico Mix.rar
Realistic Smoke Mod: http://www.nfscars.net/file/download.aspx?id=12473&serverid=4
Resolution Changer: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41407&d=1135068447
Fixed Shadows: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26773310/NFS MW Shadows.7z

ACHTUNG FIXED SHADOWS IST NUR FÜR NVIDIA GRAFIKKARTEN, falls du eine AMD hast, einfach weglassen

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Anleitung*​
1.Wenn ihr das Modern Rockport 1.0 entpackt findet ihr zusätzlich zum Mod noch den ordner   
   lighting  (  nicht bonus lighting) den kopiert ihr in euer Most Wanted Verzeichnis unter  
   Addons/ CARS_REPLACE (diese Ordner müssen erstellt werden) 

   In "Addons"/ "CARS_REPLACE"  kommt auch der realistic smoke mod ordner rein

   Also nochmal Addons -> CARS_REPLACE und da müssen die Ordner SMOKE und LIGHTING  
   rein

   so sollte es aussehen: http://www10.pic-upload.de/14.04.12/n3yn9kklqx.png

2.ENB: einfach in den hauptordner

3.fixed shadows ist eine .exe datei die ihr durch die originale ersetzt. Wenn ihr Fixed  
   Shadows entpackt werden ihr 4 Ordner mit .exe finden ->8k braucht am meisten 
   grafikleistung , bei schlechten computern bitte 2k nehmen und bei mittleren 4k

   Diese speed.exe ( also 2/4/8 ) kopiert ihr auch in den Hauptordner und überschreibt die  
   alte

4.so nun müsst ihr wenn ihr das gemacht habt  im entpackten Modern Rockport 1.0 NFS MW  
   by ..... die Texmod.exe und die  .tpf auch ins Hauptverzeichnis kopieren (diese Dateien  
   sind im Ordner TEXTURES zu finden)

5.den Resolution changer (nfsmwres.exe und nfsmwres.ini ) kopiert ihr auch ins 
   Hauptverzeichnis

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wie ihr das Spiel beim ersten Mal startet​*
so jetzt öffnet ihr nfsmwres.exe stellt eure Spieleversion ein ( 1.3 patch ist zu empfehlen) und eure Auflösung

jetzt drückt ihr launch und das spiel startet sich und ihr beendet es gleich wieder

nun den resolution changer offen lassen und texmod.exe öffnen

hier wählt ihr bei target application die neue speed.exe in euren Hauptordner aus (also die 2k/4k/8k version die ihr eingefügt habt, die heißt auch speed.exe) aus und bei select packages wählt ihr die modern rockport 1.0.tpf datei aus
 sollte dann so aussehen: http://www7.pic-upload.de/13.04.12/ndupwdv3xca.png

jetzt drückt ihr run und das spiel startet automatisch mit dem texture pack

ACHTUNG es kann bis zu 1 minuten dauern bis der schwarze Bildschirm weg ist, weil er die Texturen laden muss

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wie ihr das Spiel nach dem ersten mal startet​*
einfach nfsmwres.exe öffnen und eure eingetippte auflösung sollte noch drinnenstehen. so dann NICHT auf launch klicken sondern wieder texmod.exe öffnen (bei Texmod wie http://www7.pic-upload.de/13.04.12/ndupwdv3xca.png hier alles auswählen und dann RUN klicken) dann habt ihr das Spiel gestartet

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ingameinstellungen*​
Galerie 1334270806 - Pic-Upload.de

bitte den Screen von den ingame einstellungen beachten, Überstrahlung unbedingt ausschalten sonst sieht es sehr viel schlechter aus 


Ihr müsst auchnoch MotionBlur deaktivieren:

Start -> regedit.exe nach MotionBlurEnabled suchen und den Wert von 1 auf 0 stellen

ich empfehle euch es deswegen, weil die Grafik einfach besser ohne Motion Blur aussieht

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Treibereinstellungen​*
ich habe im Nvidia treiber 32x CSAA eingestellt, was sehr viel Leistung braucht, also wenn ihr keine nvidia grafikkarte habt oder einen schlechten computer, einfach 32xcsaa weglassen, sieht trotzdem noch sehr gut aus 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Video & Bilder​*
Der Entwickler von Modern Rockport bringt bald auch eine 2te Version raus, dann wird es noch besser aussehen!

3 Videos die ich hervorheben möchte:
Blacklist Boss Webster im ersten versuch direkt besiegt

NFS Most Wanted BL5 Webster Boss beaten in 1st Attempt - YouTube

Blacklist Boss JV in 8 Minuten besiegt

NFS Most Wanted BL4 Boss JV Beaten in 8 Minutes - YouTube

Meine Bestleistung: 1 655 006 Kopfgeld Verfolgungsjagd

NFS Most Wanted BL4 UNBELIEVABLE Car Chase 1.655.006 Bounty! - YouTube

Weitere 18 "normale" Videos mit persönlichen Bestzeiten / Rekorden

NFS Most Wanted Nice Graphics - YouTube

Hier noch ein paar Screens weil youtube immer farben und qualität verfälscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(das sind orginale Screens von meinem aufgenommenen Video nicht editiert und einfach random geschossen)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bei Fragen einfach hier reinschreiben, ich helfe euch weiter


Viel Spaß beim neuen Rennerlebnis!


MfG

Max

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kleiner Disclaimer:

Falls es Probleme gibt einfach alles per administrator starten + windows xp kompatibilitätsmodus

.exe dateien rechts klick -> eigenschaften -> kompatibilität 

ich habe das Material nicht editiert und alle Videos die ich auf meinen Kanal stelle sind uneditiert und es sind auch immer meine 1sten Versuche! d.h. wenn ich die 1ste Runde etwas schlechter fahre dann liegt es daran dass ich die Map noch nicht kenne, im Verlauf des Videos sollte es besser werden! 


dieses Tutorial wurde von mir erstellt und wurde zuerst im Computerbase forum veröffentlicht (Need for Speed Most Wanted REALISTISCHE GRAFIK - ComputerBase Forum)


----------



## Bonobo (31. März 2013)

Moisen Max,

ich weiß, die Frage kommt ein bischen spät, habe aber im Zuge meiner neu aufflamenden Musclecar-Begeisterung NFSMW erst kürzlich wieder installiert.

Meine Frage ist, ob es einen Weg gibt, das Spiel mit Mod auch ohne dieses umständliche Verfahren vom Ausführen zweier .exe Dateien zu starten, sodass ich es beispielsweise über Steam starten kann.

Bei einer Antwort wäre mir sehr geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## rohan123 (11. Mai 2013)

Muss mal an der Stelle wirklich DANKE gesagt werden. Nämlich dass sich jemand die Mühe macht, das alles zusammenzustellen und zu psoten. Modinstallationen sind oft ohne richtige Anleitung echt schwer zu installieren - vor allem dass sie dann auch so aussehen, wie sie sollen.. Oft musss man sehr lange herumsuchen, bis man alles zusammen hat. Jetzt aber haben alle Rennspielfans dank DIR die Möglichkeit die Anleitung ohne Recherche zu vollziehen, und das Game neu zu erleben.

Du bist echt super MANN!
Danke.


----------



## deKing2 (10. März 2014)

*Trojanermeldung bei Speed.exe*

Hallo Max,
Ich habe ein Problem,ich bin bis zu Textmod.exe gekommen. Wenn ich hier die Spped.exe einsetze kommt eine Meldung siehe Anhang. Und dann von meinem Virenprogramm dass es ein Trojaner erkannt hat. Was soll ich tun?

Gruß


----------



## JanH8 (16. April 2014)

Bei mir kann ich die Auflösung im Spiel nicht ändern! Das Spiel wird zwar Vollbild angezeigt,die Auflösung wirkt aber nicht besser!


----------



## svd (16. April 2014)

Du hast den Link zum "Resolution Changer" im Startpost übersehen.


----------

